# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κουνελάκι

## captain

Χαρίζεται κουνελάκι νάνος 3 μηνών γεννημένο το Σεπτέμβρη.
Είναι μαθημένο να χρησιμοποιεί άμμο υγιεινής(όπως οι γάτες), επίσης πολύ φιλικό και τρελαίνεται για χάδια.
Μαζί του θα πάρετε την τροφή, άμμο κλπ.

Θα δοθεί σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία για ευνόητους λόγους (υγιεινή-ηρεμία-ασφάλεια).
Αν έχετε κήπο ή ένα ευρύχωρο μπαλκόνι να κάνει τις βόλτες του θα είναι τέλειο!!!

Περιοχή Κερατσίνι

Επικοινωνία με π.μ

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σίμο μπράβο για την πράξη σου .  :: 
Μήπως θα ήθελες να μας πεις το φύλο του και να μας το δείξεις σε φωτογραφία ;  ::  ::

----------


## captain

Το φύλο του, δεν είναι εμφανές ακόμα. Πιθανόν αρσενικό. Θα βάλω φώτο στο avatar μου.

----------


## captain

Καλημέρα! Παρακαλώ πολύ, να κλειδώσει. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

